# Violin works for composer who didn't composed a concerto



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

If I can sample one or two violin concertos for each composer ever existed in the world, I might consider the mission to listen to all composers completed. That's probably a preferable way to do justice for everyone....Problem is, not all composer lucky enough to stay alive and composed even one. What my thread and question is , can please recommended me a violin works that CLOSE to the concerto, for those unlucky dude.

here what I am thinking.....

Verdi - Solo violin in Il Lombardi, I'm sure there is a lot of hidden piece like this inside the Opera house.
Holst - Concerto for two violins - obviously

then a transcription :
Listz - Mephisto waltz transcription for violin, by Nathan Milstein - no orchestration 
Wagner - Tristan Isolde Fantasy by Waxman




Bizet - Carmen Fantasy by Waxman

the other unlucky composers included:
Wagner
Mahler
Chopin
Scriabin
Rachmaninov
Grieg
and many Italian opera specialist
etc.

can please recommended a genuine violin works or at least a standard transcription by them??


----------



## Aramis (Mar 1, 2009)




----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

uhyeah, that's excellent. I forgot Berlioz for a long time, thanks Aramis


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

for my inquiry, what would be it for these composers:
Borodin
Dohnanyi
Smetana
Janacek


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

*Dohnanyi* - he did write 2 violin concertos, I especially like the 2nd one, an amazing work for someone in their 70's (I've got the Naxos recording, which is pretty good, imo). The 1st one is like Brahms with a bit of extra Hungarian spice, the 2nd one is more modernistic, perhaps in a similar idiom to Prokofiev's own 2nd violin concerto.
*Janacek* - he did write a violin concerto, but I think it's only 15 minutes or so long. (Edit: here it is on youtube)








& I think *Schubert* wrote a concert piece for violin & orchestra, you may be interested in that.


----------



## Delicious Manager (Jul 16, 2008)

There is a beautiful concertante work for violin and orchestra by the French composer Max d'Ollone (1875-1959) called _Le ménétrier_. Sadly, it's not on YouTube, although there is a decent CD recording of it. There are also the _Chain II _and _Partita_ for violin and orchestra by Witold Lutosławski.


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

great, great, all above expectation. thanks. I would like to share a bit, I am fascinated with Hubay, on his violin works (surprise...) Scene from Czardas, love that Hungarian theme. maybe I should do thread asking work with Hungarian scale / Gypsy.

There is a Romantic Violin Concerto series by Hyperion and one CD is on Hubay No.1 & 2, I already have this recording in Naxos, but the Hyperion CD contain a Suite for Violin, which I dunno if it is worth to get. Hubay's works is quite rare in recording, that's the consideration also. there is no Youtube sample on this work.





this is no.4, the No.3 is also excellent.


----------



## Sid James (Feb 7, 2009)

Another one I can remember is *Chausson's* _Poeme for violin & orchestra_. There's Oistrakh playing it on youtube, if you are interested. Quite a top-heavy and turbulent work, perhaps the orchestration is a bit too thick (Chausson had a tendency to do this, being influenced by Wagner). & I got a chance to hear it live last year here in Sydney...


----------



## toucan (Sep 27, 2010)

Henri Dutilleux, *L'Arbre des Songes*






Dutilleux, *Sur le Meme Accord* (not available on youtube)










Wolfgang Rihm, *Time Chant*


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

i have that cyan Anne Sophie disc, the Bartok no.2 sounds the fantastic.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

Rimsky-Korsakoｖ：　Ｓｈｅｈｅｒａｚａｄｅ．


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

jurianbai said:


> Wagner - Tristan Isolde Fantasy by Waxman


That's uncalled for... what a travesty.


----------



## YsayeOp.27#6 (Dec 7, 2007)

Lehar's Czardas (or Fantasy... I don't remember. a 10 minute work for violin and orchestra from this master of the operettas).

Cesar Cui: suite for violin and orchestra


----------



## jurianbai (Nov 23, 2008)

you are the only one mentioned Cesar Cui overhere as far as I can remember.


----------

